# [Cleveland, TN] Weekly or Biweekly LFR Tables



## emperor799 (Feb 6, 2009)

I'm looking for players & DMs for a couple rotating Living Forgotten Realms tables to meet on a regular basis in Cleveland, TN 37312. We're looking to start by mid February if possible. Days and times are negotiable. Weekly or bi-weekly is negotiable.

We'll start with lvl1-4 modules as some players will be new and work our way through as we continue to meet. Continued availability is a must, filling a slot later on is very difficult for a Living game.

Reply or PM me if interested.


----------

